# Easy, low-tech bushy plant?



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a short bushy foreground-type plant that's easy and low maintenance? I have a stock Fluval Ebi with a 13W light and I just wanted to add some more visual interest to the anubas & sword I already have.

Burst my bubble now!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Got a nice plastic plant you can have for free. Bushy, easy to keep, NO maintenance.:bigsmile:


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

bahahaha

wait... does it look real?


----------



## Chiumanfu (Oct 30, 2014)

How about fissidens fontanus or mini pellia on a rock. Maybe a patch of staurogyne repens.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

Christmas moss can get pretty bushy. Or, are you looking for something taller?


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Bushy is good - looking for a foreground kind of bushiness (if that makes any sense), so short is no problem. Thanks for the suggestions guys, I'll go look them up.

EDIT: really like the look of the staurogyne repens!


----------

